# Palatable broccoli help



## Startingover

Ugh. Trying to eat healthy impulsively bought a fresh, green head of broccoli. I smugly put it on the rolling belt at checkout. What normally happens once home I shove it to back of fridge till it rots then throw it out.

besides smothering in cheese (which I limit) does anyone have ideas?


----------



## John Smith_inFL

my doctor told me to boil green veggies vs steaming to help with IBS.
I boil half broccoli and half brussel sprouts and smother with Alfredo sauce.
I prefer a bacon grease & butter dipping sauce, but that sort of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Startingover

John Smith_inFL said:


> my doctor told me to boil green veggies vs steaming to help with IBS.
> I boil half broccoli and half brussel sprouts and smother with Alfredo sauce.
> I prefer a bacon grease & butter dipping sauce, but that sort of defeats the purpose.


didn't think of Alfredo. As long as I have a minimal sauce I could eat it. I'll try Alfredo and a few noodles. Thanks.


----------



## J. V.

First thing to do is wash well in cold water, drain well then put in plastic bag with paper towels to keep it semi moist in there. I usually separate into large florets so its easy to use. This alone will give you more time to decide how you want to make it. Broccoli handled this way can last for some time.

Personally I like to blanch broccoli then use it in dishes. Bring water to boil, add salt bring back to boil for 1 minute. Then strain and put into ice cold water to stop it from further cooking. This results in bright green florets ready to be used.
Just these two steps will help you a lot. Do you like it raw?

Broccoli is great in pasta dishes. Light and flavorful. Great in casseroles like broccoli au gratin. You can roast it too.
Just remember a good olive oil will give good taste and be healthy. I quick saute, and whats not great about a stir fry?
Broccoli is a major ingredient in Chinese food.


----------



## Startingover

J. V. said:


> First thing to do is wash well in cold water, drain well then put in plastic bag with paper towels to keep it semi moist in there. I usually separate into large florets so its easy to use. This alone will give you more time to decide how you want to make it. Broccoli handled this way can last for some time.
> 
> Personally I like to blanch broccoli then use it in dishes. Bring water to boil, add salt bring back to boil for 1 minute. Then strain and put into ice cold water to stop it from further cooking. This results in bright green florets ready to be used.
> Just these two steps will help you a lot. Do you like it raw?
> 
> Broccoli is great in pasta dishes. Light and flavorful. Great in casseroles like broccoli au gratin. You can roast it too.
> Just remember a good olive oil will give good taste and be healthy. I quick saute, and whats not great about a stir fry?
> Broccoli is a major ingredient in Chinese food.


Rachael Ray also says clean vegetables as soon as you get them home, I keep meaning to do that but haven’t gotten around to it. Back, many yrs ago, when I was 50 lbs thinner I'd nibble on raw broccoli with a dribble of salad dressing. I‘ll look up au gratin recipes. Thanks.


----------



## Colbyt

It can also be used in many stir fry dishes.


----------



## wooleybooger

Agree with others on the stir fry and other vegetables also. I use a sauce of 1T soy sauce, 1T white wine or mirin, 1T rice vinegar thickened with 1T cornstarch and 1T water.


----------



## Nik333

People with a specific gene may be more sensitive to the bitter taste of heart-healthy vegetables like broccoli, kale, cabbage, and Brussels sprouts.
A new study found that these so-called "supertasters" are 2.5 times more likely to eat fewer veggies than people without the gene.
More items...
•
Nov 12, 2019
If You Hate Brussels Sprouts and Kale, You May Have ...


----------



## Startingover

Nik, loved this photo from your link.


----------



## de-nagorg

Au-gratin, Alfredo, pasta sauces, even just plain ole Butter, all are good for Broccoli.

Nobody says that Spaghetti sauce is for pasta only.

At least not in my house. 

Cleaning, drying, and storing are key to preserving you expensive fresh produce.

I prefer Broccoli boiled, well, then slightly mashed ( like potato), and an Alfredo, or Au-Gratin sauce.


ED


----------



## Two Knots

Pasta with broccoli is good...

Did you ever have broccoli salad? Boil it and chill it, then dress it with salt/pepper, garlic powder, extra virgin olive oil and fresh squeezed lemon.


----------



## de-nagorg

I remembered that my "kid" sister, makes a great Broccoli and cheese dish.

I know, you said that you limit cheese, but I wanted to relate this anyway.

She uses Velveeta as the cheese, adds a couple ounces of milk, then a 1/4 tsp of Celery salt.

Melt the Velveeta, ( microwave), add the milk and seasoning, and pour it in the cooked Broccoli.

You do not need a honkin big hunk of Velveeta, a small bit will be fine. 

This makes a great side dish.


ED


----------



## Nik333

Throw it out and buy some spinach.😊 I sound like @Old Thomas, lately.
The broccoli doesn't care if you eat it. See if the bunny likes it.

If you make blenderized drinks, I found that frozen cranberries make almost anything palatable.

My first real job was in a Health Food store. We made blenderized drinks every day from yogurt, sour cherry juice, hulled sunflower seeds, & a banana. I can't remember what we used to sweeten it; maybe a sweet banana was enough. But, you could easily add a strong vegetable to that and call it a day. I prefer spinach.

Broccoli Beef made with oyster sauce is good Chinese food.


----------



## Bud9051

I love Broccoli, in just about any form, except frozen stems and pieces. That is what they sweep up off of the floor in the processing room (IMO). I mostly buy frozen florets but some fresh. Fresh does run the risk of rot before I eat it all.

But I like to add chicken and cheese or make a white sauce, probably similar to Alfredo. Lots of options.

Bud


----------



## Startingover

Barely had enough ingredients but made broccoli au gratin without the 1.5 mile drive to the store.. It was surprisingly good. I Eat plenty of frozen vegetables during the week, sometimes they all taste the same. I just had regular breadcrumbs so used those and it would’ve been better with a Panko breadcrumbs. Fairly quick and easy so I’ll make it again.

Nik, Usually I have fresh baby spinach here. I throw a handful in my salads and I use it with my egg white omelettes.


----------



## Startingover

And since I was so healthy today I made black bean brownies. Not because they’re gluten-free but for the iron, protein and fiber in the black beans. Smothering them in a tub of fudge chocolate frosting didn’t make me feel guilty after all the veggies.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Barely had enough ingredients but made broccoli au gratin without the 1.5 mile drive to the store.. It was surprisingly good. I Eat plenty of frozen vegetables during the week, sometimes they all taste the same. I just had regular breadcrumbs so used those and it would’ve been better with a Panko breadcrumbs. Fairly quick and easy so I’ll make it again.


When I worked in hotel kitchens one of my jobs was prepping veggies which included breaking up broccoli. Keep the florets for the paying customers and trash the rest. Wooley ate good , no trimming eat up to the tough part and throw away that. Raw broccoli is good as are most raw vegetables.


----------



## YaterSpoon

Try steaming your cut veggies, then adding a little salt and extra virgin olive oil to taste. For that broccoli, I might often steam with some fresh crushed garlic, too. Then put it over pasta and maybe add even more olive oil and salt, as necessary (gotta taste it until you get it right).

Edit: Steaming, draining, and then finishing them in a wok pan with some flavored oils, etc., is another way to change it up. First fy up some meats in the pan, then add your steamed veggies, season it however, and off you go. Serve with rice, quinoa, whatever. Good stuff.


----------



## Nik333

I wouldn't call it rich in protein, but, it is higher than most other vegetables. A woman needs about 55 gm/day of protein.

Broccoli is relatively high in protein, which makes up 29% of its dry weight, compared to most vegetables. However, because of its high water content, *1 cup (91 grams) of broccoli only provides 3 grams of protein.* Broccoli is higher in protein than most vegetables.
Broccoli 101: Nutrition Facts and Health Benefits - Healthline


----------



## huesmann

J. V. said:


> You can roast it too.


This. Drizzle a little olive oil, to coat. Then toss with S+P or your seasoning of choice. Put on a baking tray or pyrex pan, and roast.


----------



## J. V.

Startingover said:


> Rachael Ray also says clean vegetables as soon as you get them home, I keep meaning to do that but haven’t gotten around to it. Back, many yrs ago, when I was 50 lbs thinner I'd nibble on raw broccoli with a dribble of salad dressing. I‘ll look up au gratin recipes. Thanks.


For me if I do not prep vegies when I get them home from the store, for some reason I never see them again until I need them. Then I hope they are still okay.


wooleybooger said:


> When I worked in hotel kitchens one of my jobs was prepping veggies which included breaking up broccoli. Keep the florets for the paying customers and trash the rest. Wooley ate good , no trimming eat up to the tough part and throw away that. Raw broccoli is good as are most raw vegetables.


Actually I prefer the stalks to the florets. I just barely cut off the bottom, then I peel the tough stalks. Florets are way over rated IMO.


huesmann said:


> This. Drizzle a little olive oil, to coat. Then toss with S+P or your seasoning of choice. Put on a baking tray or pyrex pan, and roast.


I did this yesterday but roasted a few other vegetables along with the broccoli. I had some rutabaga and turnips I bought for beef stew. And of course onions and carrots. Very tasty. I used the convection setting on my oven and got them good and browned.


----------



## wooleybooger

J. V. said:


> Actually I prefer the stalks to the florets. I just barely cut off the bottom, then I peel the tough stalks. Florets are way over rated IMO.


Yup.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I just had broccoli for lunch - rummaging through the fridge & freezer, this is what I came up with.
(sorry, no photo as I got distracted in the cooking and way overcooked it. but !! it was still delicious.
the frozen shrimp was way, way better than I thought it would be and will be included from now on.
add the "options" according to your taste.


----------



## huesmann

J. V. said:


> I did this yesterday but roasted a few other vegetables along with the broccoli. I had some rutabaga and turnips I bought for beef stew. And of course onions and carrots. Very tasty. I used the convection setting on my oven and got them good and browned.


Yep, and depending how you like the "doneness" of your various veggies, it may make sense to roast them at different times (add the broccoli later), or with different size cuts. Root vegetables like turnips and the like can take a long time to roast to a less "al dente" texture if they're big chunks.


----------



## J. V.

huesmann said:


> Yep, and depending how you like the "doneness" of your various veggies, it may make sense to roast them at different times (add the broccoli later), or with different size cuts. Root vegetables like turnips and the like can take a long time to roast to a less "al dente" texture if they're big chunks.


Exactly. One reason I blanch most everything first. Same pot same water. Actually the oven is just to brown them up real good. I just started doing this, so time will tell if I continue to blanch before roasting. So far so good.


----------



## Mike Milam

My youngest daughter (actually granddaughter) is a health nut. Gym 4 or 5 nights a week, cross fit training etc etc. She eats a lot of stuff I would throw out. But the straw that broke the camels back so to speak was her cooking broccoli. I thought sure someone messed themselves. I told her she had two options 1. find what she gets from broccoli in something else or 2. Buy a hot plate and cook it outside. I put up with a lot, but that's not one of them.


----------



## Rob-Bryant

roasted or sautéed with garlic, S&P until it starts to turn black...Doesn't sound great, but it's delicious. There was a restaurant we used to go to that served it as "Burnt Broccoli." Didn't sound appetizing until we got it. If sautéing, you can put a weight on it or push it down with a spatula. try not to burn the garlic, though.


----------



## J. V.

Rob-Bryant said:


> roasted or sautéed with garlic, S&P until it starts to turn black...Doesn't sound great, but it's delicious. There was a restaurant we used to go to that served it as "Burnt Broccoli." Didn't sound appetizing until we got it. If sautéing, you can put a weight on it or push it down with a spatula. try not to burn the garlic, though.


Hello Brother!


----------



## Rob-Bryant

J. V. said:


> Hello Brother!


I don't frequent this site much, but still get the notifications. Couldn't pass this one up...love me my burnt broccoli! Didn't notice your avatar until you replied


----------



## gthomson

I eat it raw with some hummus for a dip. But I like broccoli, so that may not work for you.
I also include in a green smoothie - kale, cilantro, carrot, beat, broccoli, avocado, and then whatever kind of frozen/fresh fruit I have to make it taste good - mango, pineapple, peaches, banana, etc... - have to have a pretty good blender for it to chop up the broccoli, or put it through a little food processor first.
I juice it at times in a veggie juice as well - can even do the whole stalk - and also then add enough fruit to also mask the taste.
Had some in a salad a couple days ago, and am trying new dressings - found one that was balsamic vinegar, nutritional yeast, dijon mustard, and I added some cilantro. Blend in little magic bullet type of blender. Wasn't my all time favorite, but it wasn't bad, and went good with the broccoli.


----------



## Old Thomas

She like broccoli, I can’t stand it. I think I am a super taster and she is not.


----------



## GrayHair

I like broccoli blanched and buttered, or just raw. Have always loved Brussels sprouts but roasted them until about 10 years ago. Wow!


----------



## turbo4

Mix in with rice white or brown or in any kind of soup.


----------



## joe-nwt

Break broccoli into small pieces. Add some cubed cheddar. Add crumbled bacon.( the more you add, the less you can taste broccoli ) Throw a couple handfulls of raisins. Toss in creamy coleslaw dressing.

Best to make it in the morning and let sit until supper.


----------



## Nik333

Mike Milam said:


> My youngest daughter (actually granddaughter) is a health nut. Gym 4 or 5 nights a week, cross fit training etc etc. She eats a lot of stuff I would throw out. But the straw that broke the camels back so to speak was her cooking broccoli. I thought sure someone messed themselves. I told her she had two options 1. find what she gets from broccoli in something else or 2. Buy a hot plate and cook it outside. I put up with a lot, but that's not one of them.


Super-smelling & super-tasting might be related. 😊


----------



## huesmann

Had deep-fried broccoli at the in-laws last night. Just fried, no batter. It was pretty frickin tasty.


----------



## turbo4

Alfredo sauce makes everything taste good.


----------



## DoomsDave

@Startingover try broccoli with Chinese "Oyster sauce" and beef.

Chop up broccoli, beef, onion, grate garlic and ginger to taste, put a couple tablespoons of oyster sauce in a half a cup of water, plus half a teaspoon of corn starch.

Heat oil in a wok or pan, throw in the garlic and ginger and onion, let sizzle a bit, put in the beef, let cook a few minutes, then put in chopped broccoli, add half a cup of plain water, cover and let cook till the broccoli turns a bright green and it's tender crisp. Then put in the water and corn starch and stir over heat till thick and serve over some rice.

So good.


----------



## Startingover

DoomsDave said:


> @Startingover try broccoli with Chinese "Oyster sauce" and beef.
> 
> Chop up broccoli, beef, onion, grate garlic and ginger to taste, put a couple tablespoons of oyster sauce in a half a cup of water, plus half a teaspoon of corn starch.
> 
> Heat oil in a wok or pan, throw in the garlic and ginger and onion, let sizzle a bit, put in the beef, let cook a few minutes, then put in chopped broccoli, add half a cup of plain water, cover and let cook till the broccoli turns a bright green and it's tender crisp. Then put in the water and corn starch and stir over heat till thick and serve over some rice.
> 
> So good.


hmmm, yes it does sound good. Never heard of Oyster sauce before. Worth a try. Thanks.


----------



## turbo4

Startingover said:


> hmmm, yes it does sound good. Never heard of Oyster sauce before. Worth a try. Thanks.


Very tasty stuff.


----------



## DoomsDave

I got my last batch of Oyster sauce from one of those Asian owned "99 cents" stores.


----------



## DoomsDave

One big thing I noticed in China, California (Monterey Park) was that Chinese children ate their vegetables.


Startingover said:


> hmmm, yes it does sound good. Never heard of Oyster sauce before. Worth a try. Thanks.


Don't overcook the broccoli, at least to start. Most people like it much better if it's not mushy. But, if you do, cook some more . . .


----------



## turbo4

DoomsDave said:


> One big thing I noticed in China, California (Monterey Park) was that Chinese children ate their vegetables.


The only way my kids eat broccoli is if it comes from a chinese restaurant. Might be the brown sauce.


----------



## Startingover

turbo4 said:


> Very tasty stuff.


 What aisle will it likely be in? International or with broth an soups?


----------



## DoomsDave

Startingover said:


> What aisle will it likely be in? International or with broth an soups?


International


----------



## turbo4

Startingover said:


> What aisle will it likely be in? International or with broth an soups?


We get ours from those asian food stores.


----------



## wrangler

My wife started eating a lot of it when she started exercising and eating healthier (lost 70# over the winter). She justs chops it up, seasons with Greek seasoning it just salt and pepper, roasts it until almost burnt and then drizzles a little balsamic vinegar on it. Good stuff.


----------



## DoomsDave

wrangler said:


> My wife started eating a lot of it when she started exercising and eating healthier (lost 70# over the winter). She justs chops it up, seasons with Greek seasoning it just salt and pepper, roasts it until almost burnt and then drizzles a little balsamic vinegar on it. Good stuff.


That does sound good, especially because it takes advantage of broccoli's robust flavor. Bet it would go great with some pilaf and roasted goat. 

Still like oyster sauce, though.

@Startingover do try it! If you were my neighbor, I'd give you a bottle, I always have a spare.


----------



## turbo4

DoomsDave said:


> Bet it would go great with some pilaf and roasted goat.
> Still like oyster sauce, though.


Never tried roasted goat. Not many places to get that.


----------



## wooleybooger

Goat costs as much as or more that beef around here. Goat is like spare ribs I think, Very expensive bones.


----------



## de-nagorg

wooleybooger said:


> Goat costs as much as or more that beef around here. Goat is like spare ribs I think, Very expensive bones.



Yesterday, I was in Sam's Club, and Filet Mignon, was at $23.95 a pound, I nearly fainted, and just walked away. 

ED


----------



## DoomsDave

turbo4 said:


> Never tried roasted goat. Not many places to get that.





wooleybooger said:


> Goat costs as much as or more that beef around here. Goat is like spare ribs I think, Very expensive bones.


Try a Kosher or Halal butcher if you can find one, admittedly hard in many places. Goat leg, sliced across its longitudinal axis into half-inch to inch-thick steaks is good. Cooked up in pozole, gumbo or anything for a while. It's velvety smooth, mostly lacking in that annoying fatty gack that mutton and lamb are sometimes full of.


----------



## turbo4

de-nagorg said:


> Yesterday, I was in Sam's Club, and Filet Mignon, was at $23.95 a pound, I nearly fainted, and just walked away.


I just got some about 2 months ago at my local Grocery. $5.99Lb if you buy the Whole Loin. Was a little skeptical cuz thats very cheap,but it was great .Its super tender but not as flavorful as say Ribeye or Prime rib due to lack of fat. The super prime cuts with some fat marbling are usually way more. For me i cold smoke em right away then freeze for later use. My favorite steak is my Ribeye smoked over hickory charcoal. Pure heaven. My neighbor who is a professional Chef and Cullinary arts Teacher gives them 5 stars.


----------



## turbo4

DoomsDave said:


> Try a Kosher or Halal butcher if you can find one, admittedly hard in many places.


I was going to say the Jewish people just love them and will travel to find some. Must be Good


----------



## DoomsDave

turbo4 said:


> I was going to say the Jewish people just love them and will travel to find some. Must be Good


I’m not Jewish but I can agree with them on that much!


----------



## Nik333

turbo4 said:


> Never tried roasted goat. Not many places to get that.


Africa. 😊


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> hmmm, yes it does sound good. Never heard of Oyster sauce before. Worth a try. Thanks.


It's mentioned in almost every Asian food thread in the cooking forum, here. Maybe you're thinking of something else? It's in the Asian section next to the soy sauce.

Use Doom's technique for stir-fry only if you like overcooked meat. If you like traditional stir-fried meat, cook the garlic & real chopped ginger in the oil, add the meat to the hot aromatic oil, cook lightly, remove the meat with a slotted spoon to a separate bowl, put the broccoli & onion in the oil & cook it. You can add water, or broth, & even cover it if you like well-done broccoli. I would use less water than Dooms & let it steam. When it's done, Add oyster sauce, rice mirin, soy sauce & cornstarch dissolved in broth or water & stir until thick.. Add the stir-fried meat back in. Done.

I realize you are both from Ohio & may have different tastes than most Californians, but, stir-fried is usually fresh ingredients & lightly cooked.

(Don't mean to be non-diplomatic.)


----------



## Startingover

Nik333 said:


> It's mentioned in almost every Asian food thread in the cooking forum. Maybe you're thinking of something else? It's in the Asian section next to the soy sauce.


Didn’t think there were many Asian food threads in the cooking forum? Thks, I'll look next to soy sauce. I hope Oyster sauce isn’t strong......or fishy.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> Didn’t think there were many Asian food threads in the cooking forum? Thanks, I'll look next to soy sauce. I hope Oyster sauce isn’t strong......or fishy.


Well, maybe taste it first. It's made from oysters. It is strong but you only use a teaspoon or a few. Many recipes add soy sauce, too.

Found a video. She cooks kind of like me. 😊


----------



## wooleybooger

DoomsDave said:


> Try a Kosher or Halal butcher if you can find one, admittedly hard in many places. Goat leg, sliced across its longitudinal axis into half-inch to inch-thick steaks is good. Cooked up in pozole, gumbo or anything for a while. It's velvety smooth, mostly lacking in that annoying fatty gack that mutton and lamb are sometimes full of.


There is a Halal store not far from me. I got goat there so many years ago I can't remember but it was $4.95/lb then. 2000 to 2009 sometime. Last I saw this year was $7+ per lb. in a different store.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover - In your StirFry thread, you wrote that you like the broccoli florets with the stir fry. You bought stir-fry sauces. One of them might have had oyster sauce in it. If you don't like the flavor, just try Beef with Broccoli. That's the same recipe without the oyster sauce.

I know it's been a long year. This was 11 mos ago.


----------



## DoomsDave

Oyster sauce is flavorful but rich and subtle a nice combination of flavors.

It’s also useful in a variety of other dishes like BBQ chicken beef or pork, etc.


----------



## DoomsDave

Broccoli is also good in soup with garlic, onion, tomato and dark meat chicken or fish like ahi tuna. Strong but not thuggish.

Chop up tomatoes and onions ad garlic and fry them in some olive oil in a saucepan; when the onions go clear and the tomatoes get mushy put in water or chicken stock to about an inch over the vegetables, bring to a boil and put broccoli in and cook till bright green. Add fish or chicken and cook till just done. Season with salt, pepper, and basil if available to taste.


----------



## Startingover

Nik333 said:


> Well, maybe taste it first. It's made from oysters. It is strong but you only use a teaspoon or a few. Many recipes add soy sauce, too.
> 
> Found a video. She cooks kind of like me. 😊


great video. Thanks. I think my SiL turned me off oysters in things because his xmas oyster dressing was strong. But I like steamed fresh oysters.

Rachel Ray said once if you get bored with your food then buy something different.


----------



## DoomsDave

Startingover said:


> great video. Thanks. I think my SiL turned me off oysters in things because his xmas oyster dressing was strong. But I like steamed fresh oysters.
> 
> Rachel Ray said once if you get bored with your food then buy something different.


Don’t let oysters prejudice you 

I think you’ll LOVE oyster sauce

It’s slap your mama good


----------



## turbo4

DoomsDave said:


> Don’t let oysters prejudice you
> I think you’ll LOVE oyster sauce
> It’s slap your mama good


I eat oysters often in soup and occasionally breaded and fried. Never Raw. Somehow oyster sauce is altogether different. Worth a try even if you don't normally eat oysters.


----------



## XSleeper

Cooking broccoli in lemon juice is a big help, IMO. And I like cayenne pepper on most anything that is either bland or otherwise unpalatable.


----------



## wooleybooger

AARRRGH, you folks and the oyster sauce. I've been out of it a good while. You've just made me add a 5 lb. can of it to my Amazon cart. AAAARRRRGGGGGG.


----------



## Startingover

This is what I use and like on stirfry. On the mild side. But you’re right, I just looked at the ingredients and it has dehydrated oyster extract! I looked at Walmart today and they didn’t have oyster sauce.


----------



## Nik333

It's in a bottle just like that.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> AARRRGH, you folks and the oyster sauce. I've been out of it a good while. You've just made me add a 5 lb. can of it to my Amazon cart. AAAARRRRGGGGGG.


I know. I was out anyway & I drove an extra 15 r/t miles last night to get some Beef with Broccoli & Oyster sauce at the only good Chinese restaurant around & they were closed. That little bottle must have some power! I wonder who thought it up, first?

"Oyster sauce was invented accidentally by Lee Kum Sheung in Nanshui, Zhuhai, Guangdong Province, China, in 1888.[5][6] He ran a tea stall that sold cooked oysters. One day, Lee was cooking oysters as usual, but he lost track of time and left them to simmer until he smelled a strong aroma. Lifting the lid of the pot, he was delighted to find the normally clear oyster soup had turned into a thick, brownish sauce with an astonishingly delicious taste. Soon he started selling his newly invented seasoning, which turned out to be a hit with the locals. He founded Lee Kum Kee to promote oyster sauce and other Chinese sauces and condiments to all corners of the world. "
*Made in Hong Kong: the history of Lee Kum Kee’s oyster sauce – so good it is served in space*


But, Wikipedia goes on to say the French used a dark oyster sauce even earlier.









Oyster sauce - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## wooleybooger

This is what I ordered, I had another item in the cart so I went ahead and ordered. It will get put in Mason jars.


----------



## DoomsDave

Here’s one of many brands

I usually have at least a couple bottles around for various things. Hmmm might be time for some BBQ chicken though not gold-plated wings...


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> This is what I ordered, I had another item in the cart so I went ahead and ordered. It will get put in Mason jars.


Is "oyster flavored" different?


----------



## DoomsDave

Nik333 said:


> Is "oyster flavored" different?


I can’t tell, honestly 
They’re all flavored with oyster extract


----------



## Nik333

Now, we'll have to make it from scratch. wooleybooger? 😄


----------



## LS-6

Without reading all 75 replies i gently steam my broccoli so it's still firm yet somewhat tender add a little margarine and a touch of salt.
Tip the more you steam/cook veggies the less nutrition it has.


----------



## de-nagorg

LS-6 said:


> Without reading all 75 replies i gently steam my broccoli so it's still firm yet somewhat tender add a little margarine and a touch of salt.
> Tip the more you steam/cook veggies the less nutrition it has.



Finally, someone with a dish just like grandma used to make. 

Actually every veggie got the same treatment, slightly steamed, Butter, a pinch of salt, and served. 

Take it or leave it.


ED


----------



## LS-6

We used to grow broccoli and brussel sprouts in the garden among other veggies when my father was still alive, simply delicious!!! Not now though, they take a lot of space to grow.


----------



## Startingover

TA DA
Look what I have!!! Daughter Found it in the same store where I looked yesterday and I said they didn’t have it. I hate when that happens in a grocery store, I can’t find some thing I asked for help and when a boy walks over, there it is right in front of me.

well, I tasted it, no fishy taste, almost reminds me of like a Brownings sauce I have so I like the flavor except YIKES, it was so salty and I must’ve only tasted like a sixteenth of a teaspoon. I’ll look at the bottle next time I’m in the kitchen and see what the sodium content is. Im guessing 10,000 mg per teaspoon.


----------



## de-nagorg

Startingover said:


> TA DA
> Look what I have!!! Daughter Found it in the same store where I looked yesterday and I said they didn’t have it. I hate when that happens in a grocery store, I can’t find some thing I asked for help and when a boy walks over, there it is right in front of me.
> 
> well, I tasted it, no fishy taste, almost reminds me of like a Brownings sauce I have so I like the flavor except YIKES, it was so salty and I must’ve only tasted like a sixteenth of a teaspoon. I’ll look at the bottle next time I’m in the kitchen and see what the sodium content is. Im guessing 10,000 mg per teaspoon.
> 
> View attachment 652321



Since you opened the subject, I too sometimes spend 15 minutes looking for something in stores, finally ask for help, and not two feet from me, is the darned thing.

It was hiding in plain sight.

Makes me feel old and feeble minded.


ED


----------



## DoomsDave

Yeah it’s salty Chinese food is

But so good!

There is low sodium soy sauce, so there might be low sodium oyster sauce too.


----------



## de-nagorg

DoomsDave said:


> Yeah it’s salty Chinese food is
> 
> But so good!
> 
> There is low sodium soy sauce, so there might be low sodium oyster sauce too.



Use SEA SALT, it is lower in Sodium, than Table salt.

Still tastes the same, but much lower than Table salt.


ED


----------



## DoomsDave

de-nagorg said:


> Use SEA SALT, it is lower in Sodium, than Table salt.
> 
> Still tastes the same, but much lower than Table salt.
> 
> 
> ED


Trouble is the salt is in the sauce alas


----------



## turbo4

DoomsDave said:


> Oyster sauce is flavorful but rich and subtle a nice combination of flavors.
> 
> It’s also useful in a variety of other dishes like BBQ chicken beef or pork, etc.


The No1 one thing i like more added to a dish is Coconut milk. I add some to a seafood stew and what a difference it made. Maryland blue crabs are heaven simmered in the stuff with some peppers.


----------



## turbo4

Another asian favorite is Mung beans. Super nutricious. My wife makes it with spinach and shrimp. Can substitute pork or even ham chunks for the shrimp. Coconut milk added to that also gives it another dimension . Can order both of these from walmart with free delivery on a $35 order. C milk $2 a can. Mung beans $4 a pound if you order 5 lbs organic.


----------



## Startingover

Recently have been roasting broccoli with evoo, till charred. We really like it But.......phew. Daughter was over and we went for a walk after dinner. As we got to the front door, then came in, the house smelled of old food (broccoli) which wasn't a particularly pleasant odor. I didn’t smell it when I was roasting it or when we were eating it.


----------

